# сласть



## Ben Jamin

Does anyone know the origin of the word сласть? Is it derived from  сладкий?


----------



## rusita preciosa

I believe it is an old-fashioned (even archaic?) variation of *сладость*.


----------



## Budspok

You sure you're not confusing it with "вслАсть"? I doubt you can hear "сласть" anywhere in Russia nowadays.


----------



## Maroseika

Yes, сласть is from сладкий, but it was loaned from Church Slavonic. 
In Singular it means pleasure (figurative or obsolete), in Plural - just сладости (sweets).


----------



## Ahu Lee

Budspok said:


> You sure you're not confusing it with "вслАсть"? I doubt you can hear "сласть" anywhere in Russia nowadays.



What about this "сласть как люблю" construction?

Я вообще _*сласть* как люблю_ поспать.
Моя тёща _*сласть* как любит_ посидеть на кухне.
Надо свекрови сказать, а то она _*сласть* как любит_ эту рыбку.


----------



## Maroseika

Ahu Lee said:


> What about this "сласть как люблю" construction?


Maybe you mean страсть как? I've never heard it with сласть and failed to find it in the National Corpus.


----------



## covar

Не жизнь а сласть одна. Что за сласть гулять под дождем.


----------



## Ben Jamin

I actually took it from всласть, but believed that 'в' was a mobile preposition. I thought that the expression means something like 'to satisfaction' (навластвоватьcя всласть).


----------



## covar

ВСЛАСТЬ - До полного удовлетворения, вдоволь и с удовольствием. _Наговорился всласть. Поел всласть.

всласть - _to one's heart's content


----------



## Ben Jamin

I understand the meaning, but I was interested in the etymology of the word.


----------



## covar

всласть <- сласть <- сладость - сладко - сладкий


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Заимствование из старославянского, где, как и сладкий (солодкий), восходит к общеславянскому soldb.


----------



## Ahu Lee

Maroseika said:


> Maybe you mean страсть как? I've never heard it with сласть and failed to find it in the National Corpus.



No, I meant exactly what I said. Though, I totally agree that using "страсть" for all the examples I gave is a much more common practice.


----------



## Maroseika

Ahu Lee said:


> No, I meant exactly what I said. Though, I totally agree that using "страсть" for all the examples I gave is a much more common practice.


I'm afraid it's just a mistake (if not a play of words, of course).


----------



## Ahu Lee

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid it's just a mistake (if not a play of words, of course).



Well, maybe you're right.


----------



## Solle

It may be an occasionalism resulting in (un)intentional confusion of "страсть как люблю..." and "всласть".


----------



## Hale_ru

сласть in modern Russian has little connection to сладость. Of course there's etymology, but it's in ages.
Just take it as a sort of feeling. A noun. "My life feels sweet"(maybe not exact) - "живу всласть"(adv всласть has almost the same usage). "so good, so sweet" - "сласть какая". Сладость is something with a sweet property, or just sweets. "Сладости" - "confectionery", "моя сладость" - "my sweet lady"

Etymology is in google:
 сласть  ж. "удовольствие". Заимств. из цслав., ст.-слав. сласть γλυκύτης, ἡδονή (Остром., Супр.). От сла́дкий, см. соло́дкий. // Этимологический словарь русского языка. — М.: Прогресс  М. Р. Фасмер  1964—1973 
*СЛАСТЬ*. Заимств. из ст.-сл. яз. Суф. производное (суф. _-ть_) от _сладъ_ (< _*soldъ_) "сладкий";
seems useless...unless you are making a dissertation on slavonic radices


----------

